# Found LYS, Rice Lake WI



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We were visiting friends in Rice Lake WI this past weekend. Yesterday we decided to meet a friend who lives in Chetek for breakfast before heading back to IL. Our friend was late so we decided to walk the main street while waiting for him to show up. I found a cute little yarn shop just by window shopping. They have decent square footage, but have more quilting fabric and supplies than yarn, but have a really good variety of yarns. This is the first LYS I've been in that has a decent variety of lace, sock, DK, worsted, and bulky weight yarns. They had Cascade and Berrocco as well as a selection of yarns from over the world. When I went in I was greeted. I was looking at the yarns and the owner told me that she had just received in a shipment of new yarns and still hadn't figured out where to display them. She was hoping to get more room for the yarns. My hubby then peeked his head in and said our friend had shown up, but after breakfast I left the guys at the coffee shop while I went back to the store. She had a yarn from Mexico with beautiful bright colors, but I just couldn't bring myself to spend $30 a skein when I didn't have anything in mind I could make with it. Now I could kick myself. This great shop is called Elly's Sheared Sheep and located at 602 2nd street, Center Court Building
Chetek, WI 54728 United States. Of course I didn't walk out of there empty handed. Who can ever leave a yarn shop without buying something.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Good yarn shops are hard to find. I am glad you at least got a little something to remember you visit. Judith


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you. Now just have to get there without DH along... Only an hour and a half from home, pity I won't be going that way Tuesday when I have a road trip to take.
But thanks for the info!
Barbara from WI


----------

